# Does Logos have a Sentence Diagramming tool?



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anybody ever perform a sentence diagram during exegesis? If so, does Logos have one built into the program? If so, how do I use it? If not, are there any tools that do this?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 9, 2009)

Logos 3 does. It is planned to be implemented in Logos 4 in 2Q 2010.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 9, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Does anybody ever perform a sentence diagram during exegesis? If so, does Logos have one built into the program? If so, how do I use it? If not, are there any tools that do this?



I do it by hand when I do it... but Bibleworks has a nice diagramming module. I'm not aware of Logos having one built in. BW also has pre-made diagrams, and they can be nice to check against.


----------

